# Tagged (info from the game and fish)



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I fishing walleyes with grandpa and Jerry. We started the day trolling with crankbaits. I caught alot of 3-7 pound northerns on a clown. Then we went to another end of the lake and used bottom bouncers. We were using live leechs and Gulp Alive. The Gulp out preformed the live bait in every since of the word. Caught more fish bigger fish. Along the way I hooked a fish and seconds after that Jerry hooked a fish, when I brought mine to the boat it had a tag, and Jerry's fish did too. I will have pictures up after this weekend.

I am very excited because this is my first ever tagged fish. This means alot to me, because my grandpa has never cuaght a fish with a tag and he out fishs me everytime we got out. So now I have one on him.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats! I am tag less!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on your guys' fish!! Are you going to get them mounted?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice work bud! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No, we are not getting them mounted. I don't like mounted fish. I would rather have birds. But if I change my mind I still have the tags.


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you contact Game and fish with the tag numbers? Do you have the fishes history yet?

WE caught one on devils lake earlier this week. It was tagged this spring at the north end of 6 mile bay.

Esox


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah we sent in the info. Though we were stopped by the game warden and he told us alot about when the fish were released and everything. There were 5000 tagged. I will know more info. when the papers come.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you for reporting your tagged walleye to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. The information gathered from these walleye will help us in properly managing the walleye population. Ultimately, your cooperation in reporting tagged walleye will enable the North Dakota Game and Fish Department to maintain the best fishery possible in .

The walleye (Tag # 4-0884) that you reported catching on August 13, 2008 in the south basin was tagged by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department on April 20, 2008 and released in the south basin. This male walleye was 15.4 inches long at the time it was tagged.

Your efforts in helping us collect information on the walleye fishery are greatly appreciated. Please feel free to contact me with any questions or comments.

Sincerely,

Paul

Paul Bailey
South Central District Fisheries Supervisor
North Dakota Game & Fish Department
3001 Main Avenue
Bismarck, ND 58501


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When I measured the fisdh it was close to 19 inches


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> When I measured the fisdh it was close to 19 inches


Now that is some phenomenal growth!!!


----------



## ccorces1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats! That's amazing!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy! I didn't think fish could grow that fast.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think Jerrys was 24 inches and his fish was alomst exacltly 800 less then my was. Meaning the his fish was w0004


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow! That is unbelievable!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

When you see how many fresh-water shrimp are in that lake you know why. We put a couple white bass on a stringer off the dock for a few hours and when I came back they we covered with thousands of shrimp...even coming out of their mouths. It was crazy, you couldn't even see the fish underneath they were so thick. They looked just like maggots on something rotting...it actually gave me the willies!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When I was in Alaska fishing in the summer of 2007. OUr guide was telling us that the average halibut can put on over 10 pounds a year for the first couples years and after that, it can be between 10-20 pounds a year.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> When I was in Alaska fishing in the summer of 2007. OUr guide was telling us that the average halibut can put on over 10 pounds a year for the first couples years and after that, it can be between 10-20 pounds a year.


So did my ex-wife!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are no personal attacks on this website. :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn....I put on ten pounds over the night.....3 serving of smoked turkey mashed pototatoes/turkey gravy and sweet corn had nothing to do with it either! Or the kucken afterwards......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Trout on the Bighorn River grow 6 inches a year on average..

the human head weighs 8 pounds..


----------

